# My Mom-inlaw loves me



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

My Mother inlaw just surprised me with a present!!!
A lil 1gallon 









Planted, only HC and fissidens for now, because I'm not sure how the HC will work in the sand. Thinking about giving the gater head a mini pelia afro though


----------

